# Osama Bin Laden's niece = hot



## noodles (Aug 9, 2006)

http://men.style.com/gq/features/landing?id=content_4071

I bet Osama is not pleased. I can clearly see her ankles.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 9, 2006)

Didn't you post this before?


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 9, 2006)

Isn't ol' Osama one of like 50 something kids? 

Oh, and niece is


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Donnie (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh man... you're so going to die a thousand deaths for posting those! You american pig dog!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 9, 2006)

Dirka dirka jihad!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow! Now that, I was not expecting...


----------



## noodles (Aug 9, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Didn't you post this before?



No, I posted this before:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 9, 2006)

noodles said:


> No, I posted this before:


:O whoa that's hot!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 9, 2006)

That's Steve Harris' daughter, right?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 9, 2006)

UBL niece?tap =


----------



## Drew (Aug 9, 2006)

You can see her ankles? I can't... I mean, I'm sure they're there, it's just I catch sight of the legs and I sort of forget to look for anything else. 

Isn't she like an aspiring singer or something? I thought I read about this in a Maxim ages ago...

Really, she's not THAT hot (a little too stern looking), but those legs are a bit nice.


----------



## David (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd rather have Steve Harris' daughter. Haven't seen that pic in a while.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 9, 2006)

I think I had heard this before. It could have been another female relative of his though.


----------



## Leon (Aug 9, 2006)

i wouldn't mind fathering another 50 bin Wilde's with her.


[action=Leon's]last name is Wilde.[/action]


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 9, 2006)

she looks like a diseased Cher. lol


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 9, 2006)

I saw her on the news. She is like one of 200 or so nieces he has. She wants to be a Pop Star. I can hear it now.."Oops I bombed it again, you fucked with my land, got lost in the sand..."


----------



## Shawn (Aug 9, 2006)

She's pretty nice but still looks like her uncle Bin Laden in the face.

Steve Harris' daughter.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 9, 2006)

where's the beard?


----------



## Aaron (Aug 9, 2006)

id hitter in the shitter


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 9, 2006)

Aaron said:


> id hitter in the shitter




Classy


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 9, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> where's the beard?



Down below ;p


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 10, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Down below ;p




Maybe...


----------



## Shawn (Aug 10, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> where's the beard?


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 10, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> I saw her on the news. She is like one of 200 or so nieces he has. She wants to be a Pop Star. I can hear it now.."Oops I bombed it again, you fucked with my land, got lost in the sand..."





good one man


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 10, 2006)

She's not all that hot. Nice legs, but there's just something about her face I don't like. Steve Harris' daughter (or whoever that other picture's of) is very nice indeed.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 10, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> She's not all that hot. Nice legs, but there's just something about her face I don't like. Steve Harris' daughter (or whoever that other picture's of) is very nice indeed.



Definitely agree with you on that one.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

The douchbag has really NICE SHOES. Yah....I'd wear those in bed too!


----------



## Drew (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> The douchbag has really NICE SHOES. Yah....I'd wear those in bed too!



On principle, I'd kick you out of bed for that. Shoes = false.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> On principle, I'd kick you out of bed for that. Shoes = false.




Um...shoes can be super hot, as long as it's with the right lingerie. Jeez Drew


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2006)

^It's true. I hope that one day you will learn this for yourself Drew...


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> On principle, I'd kick you out of bed for that. Shoes = false.



Babe...who says we're in bed?  Besides....EVERYTHING comes off, gets ripped off, gets torn off, gets stripped off, EXCEPT the shoes. Those fuckers stay on.


----------



## Drew (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Babe...who says we're in bed?



Well, that makes the inevitable sound of your ass hitting the floor a little easier to avoid, now doesn't it?


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Um...shoes can be super hot, as long as it's with the right lingerie. Jeez Drew



Thank you!  Besides..... _never mind_! The talk of shoes and sex in this thread is so wrong.



Drew said:


> Well, that makes the inevitable sound of your ass hitting the floor a little easier to avoid, now doesn't it?



Sweetie..... you keep throwing me out of your bed, I am sorry to say, but we'll never fuck.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2006)

I love it when threads start to spiral out of control like this...


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> I love it when threads start to spiral out of control like this...



Leave it for a woman to take control and make that happen!  Thank you

_I am so evil. Besides, what are you going to do, spank me?  Bring it on! I'll kick your ass!  _


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

Only a woman as unique as you could smack us all back in place


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Only a woman as unique as you could smack us all back in place



Oh sweetie, I don't smack men.  hehehehe....I might step on them with a killer 3 inch stiletto high heel, but its all in the name of pleasure.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

Anytime!


----------



## noodles (Aug 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> On principle, I'd kick you out of bed for that. Shoes = false.



I would never kick her out of bed. 




Unless she did it better on the floor.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> I would never kick her out of bed.
> 
> Unless she did it better on the floor.



    That is a CLASSIC! 
You my friend, seriously ROCK! 

The floor huh?


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

I think the counter or night stand is a little more fun than the floor....hurts the knees.


----------



## noodles (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> The floor huh?



Well, I'd throw a pillow down so your knees didn't get rug burn. I'm a gentleman like that. 



nitelightboy said:


> I think the counter or night stand is a little more fun than the floor....hurts the knees.



Charlie: What do you wanna do? Just drop down on the tile and go for it?
Maverick: No, actually I had this counter in mind.
Charlie: Great, that would be very, very comfortable, yeah.
Maverick: It could be.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

What makes you think I am on my knees? LOL Trust me, you're on your knees......


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2006)

That sounds like a challenge...


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> What makes you think I am on my knees? LOL Trust me, you're on your knees......




Begging or pleasuring??


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay....that was a come back line that just put me in my place! _I am speechless now._


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

Yep, I'm good like that


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> _I am speechless now._



Heh. I don't believe that for a second - you have two X chromosomes, after all.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Babe...who says we're in bed?  Besides....EVERYTHING comes off, gets ripped off, gets torn off, gets stripped off, EXCEPT the shoes. Those fuckers stay on.





Your Majesty said:


> Oh sweetie, I don't smack men.  hehehehe....I might step on them with a killer 3 inch stiletto high heel, but its all in the name of pleasure.



What is your deal with shoes???


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't think she's very good looking to be honest. Her face really bothers me. Even if her body is really good-looking, to me, the face is 80% of the physical looks. If the face isn't attractive to me, there is nothing else that can make up for it. So, for my own tastes, no.  Not hot.



Drew said:


> On principle, I'd kick you out of bed for that. Shoes = false.



 Definitely. One thing I can't stand is shoes anywhere in my house except the entrance. And, even if the shoes are clean and have never been worn outside before, there's no way I'd let anyone get in bed with them on.

As for the sex conversation, if the shoes are clean, sure. Go ahead and wear them on the bedroom floor... but not in the bed.  ...barbarian.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> What is your deal with shoes???



I have a shoe fetish. NOT a foot fetish, but a shoe fetish.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Drew (Aug 10, 2006)

@ noodles. 

I think I picked that one up from one of you guys - "Would I kick her out of bed? Sure, if I wanted to fuck her on the floor." That's genius. 

Floors can be kinda hot.


----------



## 2powern (Aug 10, 2006)

I've met Lauren Harris, she played at a club near me.
But I was drunk and looking for Steve.

Steve Harris that is, not a random person called Steve.
Unless there was another Steve Harris, but not THE Steve Harris.
I'll stop now.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> Floors can be kinda hot.



What is with floors? Oh well... there better be a pillow, or a carpet, or a fireplace....


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

How about a bear skin rug in front of the fire place with a nice bottle of wine??


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> What is with floors? Oh well... there better be a pillow, or a carpet, or a fireplace....



I live in an apartment. So no fireplace. I sleep in a futon: so basically on the floor. I have a traditional Japanese wood flooring. So no carpet. I do have a pillow. But, where I live, having sex in "bed" or on the floor is 95% the same thing.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Sex in the bed, sex out of the bed, sex in the shower, sex in the pool, sex somewhere else that eludes me at the moment . . . 
I have no idea where I might have been going with that.
Sex?
The last time I sent the message "Sex?" to someone they decided to call me . . . and I haven't slept since. Sadly, this is unrelated. Shutting up now. Ohh, she called again . . . what are the odds . . .


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> I have a shoe fetish. NOT a foot fetish, but a shoe fetish.




I got that much...Gotta admit, I dig the high heeled thing in the sack..as long as they are the crazy ass come fuck me pumps...none of that platform crap...looks wierd.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> I do have a pillow. .



Pillow, that will work. Throw that on the floor, slap the knees on it and _________________ will be easy to do!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> I got that much...Gotta admit, I dig the high heeled thing in the sack..as long as they are the crazy ass come fuck me pumps...none of that platform crap...looks wierd.




I wouldn't want heels in my sack, but in bed I think they can be a turn on.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> I got that much...Gotta admit, I dig the high heeled thing in the sack..as long as they are the crazy ass come fuck me pumps...none of that platform crap...looks wierd.



They are called CFM SHOES. _Come Fuck Me shoes_...... !So you know, the next time you hook up with a girl and you ask her what you want. Trust me, she'll know what you're talking about.


----------



## Drew (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> What is with floors? Oh well... there better be a pillow, or a carpet, or a fireplace....



Floors can be hot because they imply that 

1.) The sex was wild enough that you fell off the bed, chair, counter, et al you started having sex on, and 

2.) it was wild enough that neither of you minded falling onto the floor, nor did you want to stop long enough to get back on something else. 

I rest my case.


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Pillow, that will work. Throw that on the floor, slap the knees on it and _________________ will be easy to do!



Nah, then there'd be blood on it.


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:



> I wouldn't want heels in my sack, but in bed I think they can be a turn on.



I think heels in bed is pretty freaking hot.

Except on OBL's niece. She's just gross.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

How about on me RG??


----------



## Makelele (Aug 10, 2006)

At the pace this thread is moving, you might as well use the chat room.


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> Floors can be hot because they imply that
> 
> 1.) The sex was wild enough that you fell off the bed, chair, counter, et al you started having sex on, and
> 
> ...



Drew.....

Well, I must admit, I never had the pleasure of getting laid on the floor, therefore, I don't know what I am missing, if, I am missing anything. But to me, the floor implies:

1) The floor is dirty, hard, uncomfortable and really rough on the knees, especially if the chick is giving head. PLEASE pass a fucking pillow.

2) There are TONS of other places to get fucked and be fucked, apart from the floor. 

3) Why does it have to be a bedroom floor? Why not make it interesting by screwing in any other room (floor) in the house?

I rest my case.  

_Do I hear a challenge? ding, ding, ding, ding_


----------



## 2powern (Aug 10, 2006)

The bed might be on fire and you need to pass the half an hour + it takes for the firemen to arrive.


----------



## Drew (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, "chair" and "counter" certainly raise the possibility of the kitchen, no? 

And any guy who doesn't sweep and mop his floor at least on occasion doesn't deserve to be having sex. Nor does any woman who'd be freaked out by a week's worth of dust in a well-maintained apartment.


----------



## Drew (Aug 10, 2006)

2powern said:


> The bed might be on fire and you need to pass the half an hour + it takes for the firemen to arrive.



 


GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> How about on me RG??



 

Gotta shave your legs!


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> Nah, then there'd be blood on it.


Blood?


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

I do shnuckums!


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> Well, "chair" and "counter" certainly raise the possibility of the kitchen, no?
> .



Beautiful! Now we're getting the imagination, the fantasy, the exploratory options going! 

_...and you wanted to do it on the floor. Oi_!


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

You do which?
And my legs are already shaved, so I'm ahead! Bwahaha!
And the one ex never managed to learn about furniture more advanced than couches . . . lots of floor visits. Erm, snuggling, innocentness, you know.
I think.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2006)

Standing in the shower rocks. I wanna try in the ocean, or on a boat...And my legs are smooth as glass


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Showers are so passe . . . *snorts* *starts giggling* 12!!!
I don't think I should explain that number. Innocent bassists my read my posts, and think bad things about the pretty girls they named their basses after *ahem*


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2006)

abyssalservant said:


> Blood?



Yeah. If the girl is having a period, I don't want to get blood on the sheets or the pillow.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 10, 2006)

abyssalservant said:


> . . . sex in the pool . . .


 
I have a friend who had the pleasure of doing that, on his birthday, in a hottub, and at a hotel party.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh, there's that blood too. I was thinking generic blood fetish, hadn't gotten to menstrual blood fetish.
You and your "hygeineee" and "cleanliness." Bleeding civilization . . . argh, it took a while to remember the word "civilization." Bad sign.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2006)

Sex in showers and baths does rock, very very much.

When my ex and I were first together, we always had to have sex on the floor of her room, because her bed creaked really badly, and we didn't want our parents to here (ignoring the fact that neither of her parents were stupid, and knew exactly what we were doing). She ended up getting carpet burns on both feet. 

Whenever we got to have sex in a bed, that was the height of luxury.

Whilst sex on the floor is really kinky, do make sure you put a duvet there first...



abyssalservant said:


> Oh, there's that blood too. I was thinking generic blood fetish, hadn't gotten to menstrual blood fetish.
> You and your "hygeineee" and "cleanliness." Bleeding civilization . . . argh, it took a while to remember the word "civilization." Bad sign.



Menstrual blood isn't nice at all...just take my word for it and discuss something different.


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

All_¥our_Bass said:


> I have a friend who had the pleasure of doing that, on his birthday, in a hottub, and at a hotel party.



Like in Showgirls?


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Except he's a stoner. Honestly, I don't know.
Comments about showers being passe were facetious . . . or something.
*vocabulary broken*
I never thought it was that repulsive . . . but then I'm excessively fond of blood. People keep trying to tell me it's nasty, but I can't help but disagree.
/ramble


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't have a fetish for blood. It just doesn't bother me. I know a lot of girls and guys who will not have sex when the girl is menstruating because they think it's gross. Now, don't get me wrong. I don't think it's "sexy" or anything like that. It just doesn't bother me. I see my own blood 1-4 times a day (for over 11 years).

I was just saying that, if I was gonna "do it on the floor", it'd be because I don't want to get blood on my clothes, sheets, pillows, etc. (wooden floor, easily cleaned up).


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Blood makes me happy.
Wooden floor not always easy to clean . . . depends on the finish or whatever, I suppose.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> I don't have a fetish for blood. It just doesn't bother me. I know a lot of girls and guys who will not have sex when the girl is menstruating because they think it's gross. Now, don't get me wrong. I don't think it's "sexy" or anything like that. It just doesn't bother me. I see my own blood 1-4 times a day (for over 11 years).
> 
> I was just saying that, if I was gonna "do it on the floor", it'd be because I don't want to get blood on my clothes, sheets, pillows, etc. (wooden floor, easily cleaned up).




Not so much gross as unhealthy...lots of bacteria in that stuff. I know how many people are gonna balst me for saying this but there is a reason the Kosher rules say that you need to wait 3 days after th cycle is done to have sex again...I don't wait 3 days but I give it a good 24 hours.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 10, 2006)

abyssalservant said:


> Blood makes me happy.
> Wooden floor not always easy to clean . . . depends on the finish or whatever, I suppose.


 
and if it has/lacks a quilted top, inlays, etc.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2006)

Blood is no problem for me at all. It's just that menstrual blood can get a bit gooy and icky.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

There go the Jews again.
Highest female sex drive - before/after period. Ish.
Source? LaVey, The Satanic Bible.
Silly Jews. Free cookie to make them feel better after missing out on sex.


----------



## noodles (Aug 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Standing in the shower rocks. I wanna try in the ocean



No you don't. Salt water is a bitch. Even more so for her than us guys.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Erm. Might present issues.


----------



## noodles (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone remeber the topic at this point?


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey, those are MUCH better pictures. She looks reasonably edible there.


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, much much better.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Shall we share? *ties her to the dinner table and puts knives at all the places*


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> No you don't. Salt water is a bitch. Even more so for her than us guys.



Thank you. And can we get off the topic of 'blood'.. thats just gross.


----------



## noodles (Aug 10, 2006)

She's tiny, too, weighing in at 98lbs:







Photography has a hard time doing justice to Arabic women. The more angular features get grossly exaggerated by the camera. Plus, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Higher cheek bones, Roman noses, and fuller lips don't do it for everyone. Shrink the nose, and you have this:


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2006)

Those new pics are a lot better. Still not my taste, but much much better than the first 2.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 10, 2006)

abyssalservant said:


> There go the Jews again.
> Highest female sex drive - before/after period. Ish.
> Source? LaVey, The Satanic Bible.
> Silly Jews. Free cookie to make them feel better after missing out on sex.




Right...yes..here we go again.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

So are we gonna eat her or not?


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a friend in HS who did...Drunk at a party and WEARING A WHITE T-SHIRT.....There was some...how should I say this...evidence left over. He got his Red Wings.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice.
Very nice.
Don't get drunk, and don't wear white shirts.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 10, 2006)

And you wonder why I stay away!


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Never wondered.
To be honest.
The teachers are all high!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> She's tiny, too, weighing in at 98lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She reminds me a little of Aishwarya Rai. 






Only Aishwarya is much hotter, IMO.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

And who in pineapple is she?


----------



## noodles (Aug 10, 2006)

Miss World 1994, and runner up to Miss India 1994. Pretty much one of the top ten hotest women on the planet. Rick posted one of the worst pics I have ever seen of her.






Her eyes just drill holes into your soul.


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

^Yeah, pretty crappy pic. 

That one's much better, thanks, Noodles.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

I was going to question why she wasn't affecting me, but then I checked my soul for wholes and noticed that the entire soul was missing.
Bleeding women already got to me there . . .


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Down below ;p



Fur bikini? 

I bet in her country, this is worse than eating a ham sandwich.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

. . . she's not a jew . . .
. . . thank hell.


----------



## Jason (Aug 10, 2006)

Jeff your avatar is nasty


----------



## Mark. A (Aug 10, 2006)

is it just me or is she not ven close to hot?


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

I think Amy Lee's ridiculously hot.

But of course, I play Line 6 so, go figure.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> Pretty much one of the top ten hotest women on the planet.




Hell, i could post 20 people who i find more attractive than that. She's prett decent in these pics (the first ones she doesnt look good at all in). But i dont see top 10 in the world.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 10, 2006)

abyssalservant said:


> . . . she's not a jew . . .
> . . . thank hell.




Dude..what is your problem?

Besides...I was under the impression that muslims don't eat ham either. Their cleanliness laws are very similar to ours


----------



## Shannon (Aug 10, 2006)

abyssalservant said:


> . . . she's not a jew . . .
> . . . thank hell.


*Mod interjection....
OK, consider this a warning. Knock that shit off! *


----------



## Naren (Aug 11, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Hell, i could post 20 people who i find more attractive than that. She's prett decent in these pics (the first ones she doesnt look good at all in). But i dont see top 10 in the world.



Completely agree. She's pretty decent looking in those pics, but I could probably post 100 people who I find much more attractive than that. Her looks are definitely not my type. In my opinion, my past 3 girlfriends have all been much more attractive than her (my current girlfriend as well).

But, of course, this is completely based on taste and I can see how, to noodles, she could be one of the top 10 best looking girls in the world. To me, eh, maybe top 500,000,000.  (she's a lot lot lot better looking than Bin Laden's niece, though)


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## noodles (Aug 11, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Hell, i could post 20 people who i find more attractive than that. She's prett decent in these pics (the first ones she doesnt look good at all in). But i dont see top 10 in the world.



It's all in the eyes. They're absolutely captivating. Plus, I just have this thing for women with darker skin.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 11, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> She's not all that hot. Nice legs, but there's just something about her face I don't like. Steve Harris' daughter (or whoever that other picture's of) is very nice indeed.


 
 but I'd still hit laden's niece just to piss him off.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Aug 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> Plus, I just have this thing for women with darker skin.




me too. it's called a boner.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2006)

Shannon said:


> *Mod interjection....
> OK, consider this a warning. Knock that shit off! *



My fault dude.....I shouldn't have said that, seeing as how people here apparently took it too seriously.


----------



## Drew (Aug 11, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> me too. it's called a boner.


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2006)

Jeff said:


> My fault dude.....I shouldn't have said that, seeing as how people here apparently took it too seriously.



I thought it was pretty funny. I think Shannon was talking to abysmal.


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Dude..what is your problem?
> 
> Besides...I was under the impression that muslims don't eat ham either. Their cleanliness laws are very similar to ours



They don't.

From the Qur'an:
"Forbidden to you for are: dead meat, blood and the flesh of the swine and that
which hath been invoked the name other than Allah. "


And seriously guys, all this anti-(insert relegion) shit is pretty inane. It's just starting arguments amongst ourselves. First it's the jews and the muslims in the middle east now among members here... What the hell?


----------



## ChrisRocksUSA (Aug 11, 2006)

that's a man baby!


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 12, 2006)

Lots of insight in this thread..


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 12, 2006)

She has fish-lips, no blowjob from her!


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 12, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> Besides....EVERYTHING comes off, gets ripped off, gets torn off, gets stripped off, EXCEPT the shoes. Those fuckers stay on.



I didn't get any further than this post. 

That's a HOT post 'Your Majesty' 
Quite the dominant one aren't we (?).
Sorry......I was getting mentally carried away there. 

On another point,are we talkin' Steve Harris from Iron Maiden,cause he's the only Steve Harris i can think of


----------



## 2powern (Aug 12, 2006)

I was talking about that Steve, but didn't think anyone was bothered anymore.


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> I didn't get any further than this post.
> 
> That's a HOT post 'Your Majesty'
> Quite the dominant one aren't we (?).
> ...



Maybe it's just me, but I think she likes to be dominated.


----------

